# Question...



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

So, I have always thought Yamaha was never a good maker of guitars (Acoustic or electric). So anyways, I used to have a crappy no-namer acoustic. I tryed to leard every song I could, but it just wouldn't work. So I got rid of that one and got the cheapest one i could get, a yamaha. I bet your wondering, since i hated them, why? Well, my dad said if you don't get it you'll regret it! So I bought it taking his advice. In two months I've learned;
Mood for a day: Steve Howe
Lute Concerto in D major- Steve Howe
Alittle bit of (Clap)- Steve Howe
Horizons- Genesis
Red dawn- Mike Oldfield
the list goes on. I guess Im an idiot for thinking that. I just thought it was a good story. Has any1 else ever thought Yamaha was horrible???:smilie_flagge17::rockon:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

sonicmat said:


> Has any1 else ever thought Yamaha was horrible???


I got my FG-180 (red label but not a Nippon-Gaki..sigh),
back in '75, and yes, I too thought it was crap,
until ten yrs later, when an old timer showed
me how to adjust the truss rod.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

just posted the other day.... 
I have a yammi 450 s first geetar in 20 yrs that I wanted to own. Lovely thing 

pr


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Play a Taylor next, then post how the Yahama feels.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Yamaha has quite an extensive line of great sounding guitars. I picked up a used LD10S a few years ago. Several of my friends have Yamaha acoustics, never heard a bad one yet. The LL series are great sounding guitars too. A local guitar legend, J.P. Cormier uses Yamaha guitars. If you are ever in a shop that carries the Yamaha LL16, give it a go, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## DaveyJayEn (Jun 2, 2007)

I've got a Yamaha classical that belonged to my dad, it's 30 years old and plays just beautifully. It's quite resonant and bassy in tone. I love the thing. I've only tried a couple of Yamaha electrics, wasn't really impressed. I haven't tried any steel-strings yet. All I know is that the older classicals are nice guitars.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The regretable thing for Yamaha and many other makers is that they put their valued name on everything from cheap crapola trinkets to very high end bling. Yamaha's latest catalogue has some very (and I do mean very) nice guitars listed, both electrics and acoustics. 

It's not fair or true to characterize all Yamaha instruments as horrible.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## AcousticAl (Mar 22, 2007)

I started playing just two years ago and my first guitar was a solid top Yamaha with laminate back and sides. Definitely not the most hip or cool guitar. I didn't want to spend too much money on my first guitar in case I gave up playing. The action was really high and I put medium gauge strings on it, so my fingers have been exercised since day one. Every guitar I've played since has been really easy on my fingers.

I think my Yamaha is a solidly crafted, quality instrument for any beginner. The intonation is great and it stays in tune for days. Another guitar that I would consider for a beginner would be a Seagull S6. 

Overall, I'm really happy with my Yamaha experience. It has helped open up a whole new world that was previously foreign to me. :banana:

Cheers,
Al


----------



## TO4ST (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a 1968 Nippon Gakki FG-150 and absolutely adore it. I bought it for $35 from someone who thought that Yamaha was a poor brand... their loss.


----------

